

Evaluating Django Caching Options - twampss
http://codysoyland.com/2010/jan/17/evaluating-django-caching-options/

======
rbanffy
Good article.

As a side-note to anyone wanting to evaluate Django applications, I have had
some success by building a JMeter configuration generator into some apps that
allows me to test hundreds of different pages very easily and to evaluate the
impact of changes not only in performance but on the server itself under load
testing.

I am currently wondering how to include something that could reflect page
popularity.

